# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  PSA Progress trotz Trenantone

## KlausS

Guten Tag zusammen,
am 09.01.13 bei einem PSA von 4,88 und Testo von 1,95 wurde die HB nur mit Trenantone wieder aufgenommen. Die Kontrollmessung vom 06.02.13 ergab einen PSA von 9,36 und Test 0,37. Die bedeutet eine PSAVZ von 25 Tagen. Testo ist gesunken PSA gestiegen.
Was kann denn jetzt noch helfen, bzw. was muss jetzt schnellstens getan werden?

Gruß
KlausS

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Klaus, soweit ich weiß, steigt PSA kurz nach Beginn einer Therapie mit einem LHRH (Trenantone) stark an, um dann wunschgemäß zu sinken. Lass Dir dass vom Arzt bestätigen/widerlegen und warte bei Bestätigung auf die nächste PSA Messung im März. 

Eine PSA Verdopplungszeit muss sich in jedem Fall durch mehr als nur 2 Messungen bestätigen. So ist sie nicht nur durch den genannten möglichen Starteffekt unbrauchbar.

Da Du schon langen unter Hormonbehandlung stehst, ist eine kastrationsresistenz auch denkbar, begründet aber nicht den rasanten PSA Anstieg. 

Ich hoff mal mit Dir auf den Starteffekt. Gruß, D.

----------


## KlausS

Hallo Diogenes_57,
ja das mit dem Flair up ist mir bekannt und sollte eigentlich durch die zusätzliche Spritze mit Androcur verhindert werden. Werde es trotzdem mal ansprechen.
Die Sorge die mich momentan umtreibt ist der steile Anstieg seit dem *05.11.12 PSA 0,66 ng/ml, 09.01.13 PSA 4,88 ng/ml, 06.02.13 PSA 9,37 ng/ml*. Ein Gespräch mit einem Onkologen von Dez.'12 endete damit, "sollte ein erneuter starker Progress eintreten sollten wir über eine Chemotherapie reden." Nun ja, über Chemotherapien haben ich nicht viel positives gehört und gelesen. Darum meine Suche nach Alternativen.

Gruß
KlausS

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Klaus, 


> Nun ja, über Chemotherapien haben ich nicht viel positives gehört und gelesen. Darum meine Suche nach Alternativen.


Ich muss mich ja auch drauf einstellen. Für mich sind Chemotherapien wie bei Dir das letzte Gefecht, das wir nicht mehr gewinnen können. Alternativen sind nicht in Sicht. Dinge wie hier in der Plauderecke debattiert, kommen für mich nicht in Betracht. Und meine Infos beziehe ich zunächst von dort. 
Gruß, D.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *KlausS*                                    Nun ja, über Chemotherapien haben ich nicht viel positives gehört und gelesen. Darum meine Suche nach Alternativen.





> Für mich sind Chemotherapien wie bei Dir das letzte Gefecht, das wir nicht mehr gewinnen können. Alternativen sind nicht in Sicht.


Bis vor wenigen Tagen war bei Versagen der Hormontherapie Chemo angesagt mit Docetaxel.
Nun kann Abirateron auch ohne vorhergehende Chemotherapie eingesetzt werden.

Abirateron bzw. 'Zytiga®' bewirkt nicht nur eine Testosteron-Unterdrückung in den Hoden, sondern auch noch in den Nebennieren und - falls noch da - in der Prostata. Damit besteht eine gute Chance, die Hormontherapie nochmals weiterführen zu können und den Beginn der Chemotherapie weiter hinauszuschieben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Hvielmi, richtig, Abiraterone hab' ich eben vergessen. Wenn ich dort lese, verzögert es den Einsatz klassischer Chemo nur wenig. Ein richtiger Hoffnungsschweif am Horizont sieht anders aus. Anders 'rum macht Kleinvieh aber auch Mist. 
Gruß, D.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Anders 'rum macht Kleinvieh aber auch Mist.


Die bittere Erkenntnis ist, dass das Leben in jedem Fall endlich ist.
Bei jeder belastenden Diagnose, bei jeder Therapie, die versagt, wird uns das mehr bewusst.

Das ist der Grund, warum ich meine Beiträge mit
_Carpe diem!_ unterzeichne:

Nimm den Tag!

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Klaus.

Der Krebs, besonders in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, ist kein homogenes Gebilde, sondern besteht aus einem Mix von Zellen unterschiedlicher Resistenzen. Dabei sind diejenigen Zellen besonders gefährlich, die auf eine Hormontherapie nicht reagieren. Gefährlich, weil sie in der Regel schneller wachsen und früher metastasieren. Diese Krebskomponente kann nun während der ganzen Dauer einer Hormontherapie gleich welcher Ausgestaltung einschl. Abiraterone ungestört wachsen und führt, wenn man nichts dagegen tut, letztendlich auch zum Tode. 
Die Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs hat ein erweitertes Wirkungsspektrum (leider auch kein endgültig kuratives) und sollte deshalb nicht zu spät eingesetzt werden. Es gibt Autoren, die sogar einen frühzeitigen Einsatz u.U. nach der Erstdiagnose empfehlen. So etwas geschieht ja auch schon beim Brustkrebs der Frauen. 
Anerkannte amerikanische Autoren wie Stephen B. Strum schreiben, dass die Taxotere-Therapie besonders in ihrer "leichten" Form der Verabreichung keine Himmelfahrtsmedizin ist und auch relativ gut verkraftet wird. Daher musst Du nicht diese Angst davor haben und kannst Dir einen guten Onkologen dafür suchen.

Alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Hvielmi, diemal erlaube ich mir wichtigen Widerspruch: 


> Die bittere Erkenntnis ist, dass das Leben in jedem Fall endlich ist.
> Bei jeder belastenden Diagnose, bei jeder Therapie, die versagt, wird uns das mehr bewusst.


Die Erkenntnis ist nicht bitter sondern schlichte Wahrheit, die nicht nur für Krebspatienten gilt. Für mich ist sie eher tröstlich. 

Kein Grund jedoch, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, sondern eher nach mit Deinem Gruß ausnahmsweise hier plagiiert: 
Carpe Diem! D.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Hvielmi, richtig, Abiraterone hab' ich eben vergessen. Wenn ich dort lese, verzögert es den Einsatz klassischer Chemo nur wenig. Ein richtiger Hoffnungsschweif am Horizont sieht anders aus. Anders 'rum macht Kleinvieh aber auch Mist. 
> Gruß, D.


Hallo,

bez. Anwendung von Abiraterone sind noch etliche grundsätzliche Fragen offen wie z.B.

--  Abi vor oder nach Chemo?? So gibt es z.B. Anzeichen, dass eine Chemo NACH Abi weniger effektiv sein könnte.
--  Wie lange soll man Abi nehmen??   .... ungeklärt...
--  Wie kann man VOR Abi abschätzen, ob man zu den etwa 30% "Glücklichen" gehört, bei denen Abi sehr effektiv ist oder zu denen, bei denen es kaum oder überhaupt nicht funktioniert? Genetische Zusammenhänge werden untersucht.

Diese Fragen/Diskussion sind sehr gut zusammengefasst bei

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3398601/

Besonders interessant fand ich den Abschnitt, dass man zumindest schon frühzeitig abschätzen kann, ob Abi bei einem wirkt oder nicht; das Stichwort ist "CTC" (Circulating Tumor Cells):
Baseline CTC vor Beginn Abi; dann ergibt ein zweites CTC nach etwa 4 Wochen Abi Einnahme ein guten Hinweis, ob es wirkt....viel früherer Hinweis als auf PSA Reaktion zu warten.

Wenn ich daran denke, was so noch alles in absehbarer Zeit auf den Markt kommen wird, wie z.B. MDV3100....., dann werden die Fragen nach der optimalen Reihenfolge der Medikamenten-Anwendung oder welche Medikamente optimal gemeinsam eingenommen werden sollten noch lange unbeantwortet bleiben.

Klaus

----------


## JürgenS

> Hallo Hvielmi, richtig, Abiraterone hab' ich eben vergessen. Wenn ich dort lese, verzögert es den Einsatz klassischer Chemo nur wenig. Ein richtiger Hoffnungsschweif am Horizont sieht anders aus. Anders 'rum macht Kleinvieh aber auch Mist. 
> Gruß, D.


Was Abiraterone betrifft, scheinst du ja in deiner skeptischen Haltung mit Reinardo konform zu sein.
Vielleicht suchst du dir ein paar andere Quellen.

Wenn man zu dem Drittel gehört. dass bei Abiraterone vor Chemo gut ansprichst, kann die Wirkung länger als drei Jahre anhalten, etwa wie bei der Standard HB.
Diese Chance sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.

JürgenS

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Jürgen, 

anerkannte amerikanische Autoren... 


> Anerkannte amerikanische Autoren wie Stephen B. Strum schreiben, dass die Taxotere-Therapie besonders in ihrer "leichten" Form der Verabreichung keine Himmelfahrtsmedizin ist und auch relativ gut verkraftet wird. Daher musst Du nicht diese Angst davor haben und kannst Dir einen guten Onkologen dafür suchen.


... werden von anerkannten amerikanischen Institutionen zitiert. Daran erkennt man anerkannte Wissenschaftler. Brustkrebs mit Prostatakrebs zu vergleichen ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Strum wird dort nicht zitiert. "Es gibt Autoren" wird dort auch nicht zitiert. Daher Jedem das Seine und Reinardos ist sicher nicht meines.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielmi, diemal erlaube ich mir wichtigen Widerspruch: Die Erkenntnis ist nicht bitter sondern schlichte Wahrheit, die nicht nur für Krebspatienten gilt. *Für mich ist sie eher tröstlich.* 
> 
> Kein Grund jedoch, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, sondern eher nach mit Deinem Gruß ausnahmsweise hier plagiiert: 
> Carpe Diem!


Ja, Du hast recht. 
Die Aussicht eines Tages "tot", also nicht mehr zu sein, ist nicht bitter.
Nicht der Tod, sondern das Sterben als letzter Vorgang des Lebens ist, was uns beunruhigt, was als 'bitter' angeschaut werden kann.
Solche Nachrichten mögen da tröstlich wirken:



> Er ist sehr friedlich in Anwesenheit von meiner Mutter und mir eingeschlafen. Wir haben ihn so weit wie möglich begleitet.


_
Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
spem longam reseces._

Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
sei nicht dumm, filtere den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Hvielmi, erzähl nicht so'n Mist. Solche Nachricht...  


> Solche Nachrichten mögen da tröstlich wirken


... kommt so bald nicht von uns Beiden. Ich zumindest habe noch drei Kinder mindestens bis zu einem gut qualifizierten Berufsabschluss zu fördern. Der anders wo genannte Tanz mit den Enkeln gehört da zur Kür. Mein Urologe sagte mir unlängst, das geht. Vorher fragte er aber doch nach dem Alter der Jüngsten (16).

Insofern hab ich gerne Geduld bis zur Erreichung des Kernziels und trinke gefilterten Wein... 
:-) D.

----------

